# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل سوم و پیش و تغییر رشته دادن امکان پذیره !!!

## arminam

سلام 

1 .من رشتم ریاضیه و کنکور تجربی میخوام بدم سال 96 ! واسه ترمیم درس هام میتونم تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی و مثلا زیست رو هم امتحان بدم ؟؟

2 . ترمیم معدل واسه پیش دانشگاهی هم هست ؟ اگه تاثیر قطعی بشه و نیاز به ترمیم باشه ؟ اونوقت تداخل میخوره دقیقا با نهایی سوم چاره چیست ؟

ممنون

----------


## Amin97

خیر ترمیم مخصوص همون دیپلمیه که دارید
ولی خوب شما که دیپلم ریاضی دارید دیگه واسه کنکور تجربی مشکلی ندارید !

----------


## arminam

> خیر ترمیم مخصوص همون دیپلمیه که دارید
> ولی خوب شما که دیپلم ریاضی دارید دیگه واسه کنکور تجربی مشکلی ندارید !


خب ترمیم معدل ریاضی سخته باید حسابان و جبر و اینا هم خونده بشه !

----------

